# Poor quality



## nickf2001 (Sep 25, 2002)

Hi Peter, 

I'm sorry if you get this question twice as I have posted it somewhere else as well . My last ivf resulted in 2 fertilized embryos, 1=2cell & 1=4cell. I didn't find out until day of implantation if they were ok because I was told that it was possible that they were not going to make it through the night. Could this be a sign that they were of poor quality?

Nicky


----------



## nickf2001 (Sep 25, 2002)

Hi again Peter, 

I forgot to mention that it was a 3 day transfer.

Nicky


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Nicky,

was this because there was no cleavage on day 2?

Regards,

Peter



nickf2001 said:


> Hi again Peter,
> 
> I forgot to mention that it was a 3 day transfer.
> 
> Nicky


----------



## nickf2001 (Sep 25, 2002)

Peter 

I'm not sure what you mean?

Nicky


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

dear Nicky,

Sorry. Was the transfer done on day 3 because the embryos were not ready on day 2 or was it perhaps just a weekend so it went to day 3?

Peter



nickf2001 said:


> Peter
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean?
> 
> Nicky


----------



## nickf2001 (Sep 25, 2002)

Peter,

On the other board you explained to me that it would have been a 2 day transfer, so was the 2=cell & 4=cell considered normal for that stage in development?.

I would just like to say how grateful I am, for answering all my questions, you are wonderful . 


Nicky


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Nicky,

yes, you are correct. We expect to see embryos of between 2 and 4 cells on day 2.

Hope this helps,

Peter



nickf2001 said:


> Peter,
> 
> On the other board you explained to me that it would have been a 2 day transfer, so was the 2=cell & 4=cell considered normal for that stage in development?.
> 
> ...


----------

